# Before I head off and write an email....



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

to my local PHRF reps, can anyone tell me if I can buy a "One Race" PHRF rating/license to try out racing my own boat? I don't want to go through the whole hassle of getting PHRF permanent rating, cost of numbers on a sail, etc., joining a local PHRF group if I don't like it. 

In amature cycling you can by a One-Day racing license for just such a trial period and wanted to know if the same is true for PHRF sailing?

Thanks in advance.

DrB


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why don't you crew on a PHRF boat in your area in a race....that would give you a feel for the racing scene without any commitment...


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Been There, .................*



> Why don't you crew on a PHRF boat in your area in a race....that would give you a feel for the racing scene without any commitment...


Done that a lot. Interested in being the one yelling at the helm 

Just want to understand if a one-day is possible without the extra effort and expense.

Thanks.

DrB


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

A one day PHRF certificate costs the same as one for a whole year. It takes the same amount of time by the PHRF committee to process your request either way. You will need a sail number in order to race as that is how the RC identifies you when they record finish times. Why don’t you have a “class” number on your main now? If you register with US Sail, you will get a five digit number that is “good” for racing anywhere (including foreign countries. If you do not have a sail number, some races allow you to attach a numbered placard to your lifelines on both sides of the boat. Check the Notice of Race (NOR) or the Sailing Instructions (SI). If not there, chances are they won’t let you race. You should email the race committee directly to ask them to wave the PHRF and sail number requirement. They may grant you your wish. Where you find “discounts” in a racing package if you buy the entire series of races or if you are a member of US sail.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

For the most part there going to say NO  and want to also be a member of US sailing as well as the local YRA which usually does the PHRF 


I went through this last summer because i do most of my racing on other peoples big boats and was not going to go out and buy a PHRF cert. when they will not even give my J24 a NON-SPINNAKER rating and stick me with the 174 in main and jib races 

In the end because it was a charity race they looked the other way BUT there under massive pressure from US sailing NOT to


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I shared your attitude but when I finally got around to it, I found it to be a minimal hassle and expense to register. 

The sail #s are a slight annoyance, but I bet if you asked a local sailmaker to put numbers on your sails they would do it for next to nothing in the hopes that they may get some business from you down the line (especially with business the way it is for most of them right now). 

Once you are registered, you have done the hard work and the renewal (from year to year) is a breeze.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

tommays said:


> For the most part there going to say NO  and want to also be a member of US sailing as well as the local YRA which usually does the PHRF
> 
> I went through this last summer because i do most of my racing on other peoples big boats and was not going to go out and buy a PHRF cert. when they will not even give my J24 a NON-SPINNAKER rating and stick me with the 174 in main and jib races
> 
> In the end because it was a charity race they looked the other way BUT there under massive pressure from US sailing NOT to


They don't give you a non-spin rating too? On Narragansett Bay they give you both.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

We get all kinds of PHRF funk going on like J105s in the same harbor and race with different ratings  

And i forgot there is the evil-eye for not ponying up 65 dollars to the J24 class also as well as the 35 dollar per sail royalty tag


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

A lot of YC racing and even regional racing associations don't and won't care if you have a certificate or not--as long as your boat conforms to the same standards as another in the fleet. 

Depending on how fierce the locals are, you might try meeting up with the RC (not on race day!) or even volunteering for that onerous duty, and saying flat out "I don't know if I'm really interested in racing. Things are a bit tight, could I race one night without getting a certificate for my boat, just to get a feel? "

A smart RC will find a way to make it happen, to encourage more folks to the sport.

But for major events and racing series that score for total points--don't expect that to happen. One day or night around the cans, yes. 

There is ALWAYS argument and unhappiness about unfair ratings, and that's all part of the game. If that's going to be a problem--stick with one-design racing, or go cruising.

And if you do a little research, you can probably find out if your boat is considered "properly" handicapped, or hard to race to her numbers, etc. Some boats are problematic, i.e. they may have a terribly fine range and be incredibly hard to sail to their optimum speed. Others are much more forgiving, and if you're not an experienced racer--more likely to be competitive for you.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Depends upon the race and WHOM is running the race. My club has club races, you do not need to be a PHRF member, but you will be asked to join the club if you continue to race, or put some money into the kitty/club.

If you do a larger benefit regatta like I did last weekend, the club wants you money for the charity, PHRF is looked the other way, and you will get a temp rating for the race. 

Larger competitive races, no PHRF, no race!

Not sure which your final will be, but check with the club putting on the race to get an answer.

marty


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

In most regattas/beer can racing (save major events), the race committee will provide you with a provisional rating, which is not contestable. This is particularly easy to do if you have a fairly common boat. Not a big deal, in most cases. Of course, neither is applying for a PHRF cert.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I can tell you what your PHRF handicap would be if you were a member of HRYRA (Hudson River ...).
Pearson 10M is listed with a base rating handicap of 150. Add 3 for RF jib. Add another 3 if fixed 2 blade prop etc, etc.
HRYRA charges around $25/year for recertification (as if the numbers change a lot between years - it is just a revenue stream for them).
I'll take a check or money order for $25, thank you very much!

As others have said, if you just join a local club race they will probably honor the base rating I gave above. If it is a Regatta or other organized multi-club race they got you over the $25 per year barrel.
Enjoy.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Thanks all*

for the advice and input. I'll contact my local rep and see what their position is for a try out race.

DrB


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Because you don't race, you don't know how much of a non-issue the status of your certificate is. When I'm on a race committee, the racing rules apply to all the boats in the starting area. If a new guy shows up and tells me what his rating is, it is no problem to calculate his finish and include his results on the scoring sheet too. If that's the only race he does, so what? He's added to the competition, and that's why people race. If he continues to race every week and starts averaging out to a winning spot at the end of the season, THEN we'll begin to get pickier about paperwork. In the meantime, give it a shot. Racing can be a real blast.


----------



## GoslingNY (Sep 29, 2004)

DrB said:


> to my local PHRF reps, can anyone tell me if I can buy a "One Race" PHRF rating/license to try out racing my own boat? I don't want to go through the whole hassle of getting PHRF permanent rating, cost of numbers on a sail, etc., joining a local PHRF group if I don't like it.
> 
> In amature cycling you can by a One-Day racing license for just such a trial period and wanted to know if the same is true for PHRF sailing?
> 
> ...


Our club (Cresthaven in Western LIS) will let anyone race a couple of times before we ask them to join. The dues are $100 and we assign ratings unless the boat is 'official' with YRALIS. We don't take ourselves too seriously and have a great time on the water. We run three series (Tuesday, Thursday evenings and Saturday afternoons).

Anyone interested, take a look at cresthavenyc : Cresthaven Yacht Club

Cheers,

Mike Robinson


----------

